# Restaurants?



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I'll be in Portimão Oct 7 - 9 and would so appreciate any suggestions for restaurants. 

The trip is a combination of work and pleasure since it's also my first wedding anniversary OH will be with me on the trip. I'd really like to know of any good restaurants close by or a short drive from where BLiP will be held.

Thanks!


----------



## ferragudofan (Feb 12, 2011)

blackirishgirl said:


> I'll be in Portimão Oct 7 - 9 and would so appreciate any suggestions for restaurants.
> 
> The trip is a combination of work and pleasure since it's also my first wedding anniversary OH will be with me on the trip. I'd really like to know of any good restaurants close by or a short drive from where BLiP will be held.
> 
> Thanks!


Try O Velho Novo in Ferragudo - Portuguese traditional food very good evenings (closed Sun) 
O Barril in the square in Ferragudo does a very good 'Prato do dia' 4 course lunch menu with glass of wine for 8 euros (closed Tues)
PM me if you want more ideas!


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

My favourite - Dona Barca! 

Restaurant Review – Dona Barca, Portimao | Food and Wine Portugal


----------



## blackirishgirl (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks to you both. ferragudofan, I'll PM you next week.


----------

